# need some help on a muzzleloder



## pizzaman_288 (Apr 26, 2010)

im looking at getting a new muzzleloader and dont have a big budget im looking at the traditions buck stalker or the cva wolf any help would be great as to pros and cons of either would be great thanks


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Most all muzzies today are pretty great. I picked up my first inline last year. I have used a Hawken for over 30 years before this. Night and day difference. Traditions Pursuit. Suits me just fine. Don't get pigeon holed into old ways. There are new powders and great rounds that can get great groups at longer ranges. Look up Blackhorn 209 powder.


----------



## riverpack (Jun 7, 2013)

I shoot a Traditions Pursuit Pro and I love it. It was cheap and my plan was to shoot it a few years and then upgrade but I see no reason to replace it. So far it has killed a few deer but this year it will be killing a big bull.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I bought a CVA Wolf and just about gave up the smokepoles all together after such poor performance. I was finally able to get the T/C Omega and what a world of difference. With Firearms they can last you a lifetime and may be handed down to your kids and grandkids, so why not spend a little more and get something that is quality? I have learned the hard way to not skimp on firearms. Good luck!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't have experience with the two models in question, but like riverpack I also have the Traditions Pursuit Pro. I have had good luck with the gun and have killed several deer with it. 100 grains of 777 and a Shockwave saboted bullet gives me bullet holes that touch at 100 yards out of that gun. I do get a flier about every fourth shot if I use Powerbelts, but the Traditions gun handles conicals better than the Omega overall.


----------



## meltedsnowman (Jun 1, 2012)

$258 and tax for a cva optima. Im shooting around 1.5" groups open sights @ 100 yds. Cant ask for more bang for your buck if you ask me. Imo there isn't much difference between optima and tc omega but the optima has the tool free breech plug which is very handy.


----------



## metalmaster (Sep 8, 2012)

I use a CVA Optima and love it, small groupings and the breech plug is awesome and quick. I bought my 15 yea rold a wolf, its not as accurate and kicks like a mule compared to the optima. was using an older inline (and the tool sucked) before.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

metalmaster said:


> I use a CVA Optima and love it, small groupings and the breech plug is awesome and quick. I bought my 15 yea rold a wolf, its not as accurate and kicks like a mule compared to the optima. was using an older inline (and the tool sucked) before.


+1 Optima. I loved my Hawken but eyes required 1x scope so I got modern.


----------

